# A true dog whisperer! Turid Rugaas!



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

*Turid Rugaas Calming Signals*

*Turid Rugaas - What do I do when my dog pulls*

*About harnesses - by Turid Rugaas*

*Calming Signals Community Page* 
I have seen this lady in action when I went on a weekend seminar she did over in the UK. She really knows her stuff about dog body language and how they communicate. Much can be learned from a person like her. :thumbup: She has no fancy hype or seductive voiceover on her videos but what you do see is honest to goodness canine body language explained and shown. I am a big fan of hers I have to say.  Sadly no tv channel has ever cottoned onto her - I don't suppose she has the sleek publicity machine backing her up as one certain person does but her books and DVDs are available online, from Amazon and Crosskeys Books.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

She's really good - I'm currently sorting my application to become part of her trainers society, i didnt realise she was doing a weekend over here, gutted!


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the links - she sounds like an interesting person.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

It was quite a number of years ago when the weekend seminar was that I went on. It was hosted by Sheila Harper - Sheila Harper She runs courses and seminars at several different venues (on the Courses link)  I have been on several and they are good - came away from the Turid weekend with re-opened eyes and life has never been the same since as it taught me how to really observe what dogs were trying to communicate. Helped me no end when I was a dog warden especially!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Caroline, thanks this was such a great thread, for those of us who want to understand dogs to the best of our abilities. I've had a few chuckles on couple of occasions, by calming other ppl's nervous dogs down to surprise of owners.

It's also helped me a lot understand, why my dog isn't happy about certain other dog's approaches (deficient greeting signalling).


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

I think this lady's a genius - thanks for the links


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the links Caroline. 

I'm another fan, have read Calming Signals, which was excellent, and her other stuff is on my "to do" list. Would love to do one of her seminars at some point.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this thread up. I had quite forgotten about it. Yes, the best people are often those who shout about their prowess the least! Sadly because of Turids quiet manner, she doesn't attract the attention of the media. Yet her quiet manner and understanding of canine behaviour in my opinion, places her head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

many, many years ago,  i was at the USA-apdt annual conference, held that year in Memphis, Tennessee - 
which put it & me on the same side of the continent, & i had the money to go, *oh, joy!* :001_tt1:

Turid was one of many speakers whose seminars i attended, but hers was the most ground-breaking i recall - 
and she spoke in a language not her own, with an accent, plus there were technical difficulties: no microphone, 
slides that did not want to co-operate, and so on.

when i went in, i noticed that [as usual] women vastly outnumbered men - and as the seminar continued, 
more & more men left... whether they were frustrated by the quiet delivery, impatient with the slides, 
couldn't be bothered to listen to anything other than accent-free English,...? or just had another interesting 
event at the same time [which happens a LOT at conferences] & went to the other event after 'sampling' 
Turid, i have no idea.

but i know by the end, i had a head full of buzzing excitement & couldn't WAIT to try these ideas out - 
and seeing all the bright faces of women around me & hearing the hum of discussion, i thought the fellas 
who had left, missed a fantastic first-glimpse. :thumbup: and i'll bet they were sorry, later.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

After I went to one of Turids seminars, I walked out of there and immediately started to put into practice all that I had learned. I wasn't ashamed to admit that prior to going there, I was guilty of reading dogs wrong! It's so easy - anyone can learn about calming signals! If more people did then they too would realise how much we have got it wrong in the past!

But one thing, it can ruin your enjoyment of dog shows or watching dogs in competition etc when you see some dogs exhibiting stress and only you seem to realise it.  Owners often assume their dog is being awkward or that they are having an off day and either force them to carry on or go and chuck them in the car in disgust. The last thing they realise is that their dog is actually stressed


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ooh I have a book by her that a friend gave me along with a pile of other dog training books, I'll have to go & have a read, I kind of popped it on the shelf as most of these books looked a bit outdated but I didn't want to hurt my friend's feelings
My bad


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Liked watching about the calming signals. Thanks x


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

So wish the whole DVD was available to view online 

Too difficult to translate subtle movement/signals through the medium of books and photos.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> So wish the whole DVD was available to view online
> 
> Too difficult to translate subtle movement/signals through the medium of books and photos.


I've just looked on Youtube and there seems to be plenty of clips on there if that helps? YouTube - ‪turid rugaas calming signals‬‏


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I've read her book on talking terms and loaned it out to several people. Fascinating stuff that you can apply in real life. I've learned how to use a lot of the signals to communicate to Biscuit and other dogs we meet. It truly helps you connect to your dog and understand them better.

I also recently finished another book by and American author (Oh has it downstairs somewhere so I can't think of the title). She brings in many other research to support her own and spent hours and hours videotaping dogs playing to try and catch all the subtle signals. I'll have to find the title, it was a really nice read.


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

I find her calming signals work really interesting. As soon as I learnt about it, it seemed to become obvious when I saw dogs showing them!

Still on the fence about her adrenaline work though. Although some of it does make sense to me, and I have been more aware of my dogs adrenaline/stress level, some of it still is a bit too much for me.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a dog behaviorist around last night to help with Lola's on lead dog aggression. She had just been to one of Turid Rugaas courses and gave me a whole new approach to dealing with it. I've started today by reducing Lolas stress levels and keeping her calm whilst reducing adrenaline rushing opportunities. She recommended Turid Rugaas DVD's but i have not been able to locate it online in the UK yet only the books. Everything she said to me made perfect sense though and i am very positive that there is going to be improvements in her behavior. Being able to read calming signals just opens a whole new perspective on things!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

PinkEars said:


> I had a dog behaviorist around last night to help with Lola's on lead dog aggression.
> She had just been to one of Turid Rugaas courses and gave me a whole new approach to dealing with it.
> I've started today by reducing Lolas stress levels and keeping her calm whilst reducing adrenaline rushing opportunities.
> She recommended Turid Rugaas' DVD, but i have not been able to locate it online in the UK yet, only the books.


well, until it's back in stock [or a used copy is listed],  here are some to keep U busy: 
a UTube assortment with Rugaas' calming-signals - approx 20 clips
YouTube - ‪turid rugaas calming signals‬‏

pages & pages of k9-calming-signals videos [that Don't reference Turid] - 
YouTube - ‪calming signals in dogs‬‏

also, libraries may have a copy to borrow; if not, the local library can borrow from another library's stock.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the links leashedForLife I have checked them all out. My behaviorist came back with a website of who sells them in the UK if anyone is interested
DVD's - Sheila Harper  Dog Trainer, Dog Behaviour, Problem Dogs  Staffordshire, West Midlands, Devon, Hampshire & Sussex

They are not cheap mind but everyone says very good so might be worth a shot.

Thanks


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Pink Ears, bear in mind when you watch them that english is not Turids first language so her DVDs can be a bit 'stilted in parts. But well worth getting if you can. Just make sure you don't have people disturbing you when you watch them so you can concentrate.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Caroline I will do my best!  I watched a couple of clips on Youtube and seem to be able to understand her ok.

One thing people may be able to tell me before the DVD turns up. I have noticed Lola doing a number of these calming techniques when she is just chilling on the sofa. Lip lick and yawning in particular. Does this mean she is telling me she is calm? or is she doing these things to calm herself down? or are they a warning to me that she is mildly stressed? I get that they are calming signals but they could still be miss interpreted.

Thanks for your help
Hannah


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like Turid Rugaas and I have the calming signals DVD. However I don't agree with everything she says, for instance she doesn't believe in socialising puppies (stresses them too much) and a lot of exercise. Although I do believe dogs should have quiet time, I do think they should be exercised for condition and introduced to things when young.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I really like Turid Rugaas and I have the calming signals DVD.
> However I don't agree with everything she says, for instance she doesn't believe in socialising puppies
> (stresses them too much) and a lot of exercise. Although I do believe dogs should have quiet time, I do think
> they should be exercised for condition and introduced to things when young.


i am not familiar with Turid's thoughts / recommendations re pups, but this sounds very sensible.

i think all pups should be thoroughly socialized, but socialization needs to be *a happy experience - * not just exposure. 
the pups need to feel relaxed, even pleased at the prospect of humans approaching, or other living-creatures [cats, chickens, 
any species] that they're expected to live with tolerantly.

just like habituation - getting accustomed to non-living things & settings: the vet, a bath, traffic... 
it needs to be done so that the pup is not exhausted & stressed, but curious & relaxed - _'ooh, what's that?'... _ 
& _that_ turns out to be mildly stressful, but not scary or overwhelming.

if they've missed it as young pups [human handling in the nest, being in a home with all the sounds, sights 
& smells, the rapid movement of traffic, city noises, livestock...] it's *really* hard once they're past 12 
to 16-WO to make much headway re socialization; that time literally never comes again. the window closes.

luckily, habituation to new contexts is more flexible & can be done over a dog's lifetime; a country dog 
can become a city-dweller, & vice versa, with good support. :thumbup:

& exercise to maintain fitness & add enrichment is a must, lifelong; we moderate it for young pups 
& for seniors, but they still need physical activity to be healthy & happy, IMO.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Having experience of my dogs litter mate, who missed out; the difference was very noticeable, one relaxed and the other suffering much fear, axiety and high stress, despite bonding easily with us; so I agree with luvmydog's point.

As for amount of play time, mixing with older dogs, and exercise; doesn't that vary hugely between individual puppies (and breeds). My guy really benefitted from mixing with stranger people, pups & dogs; before we could take him out he was going cabin crazy.

What is the exact wording and context of Turid's statement?

Incidentally I heard Dunbar clip (who developed the Sirius Puppy programme) suggest that dog socialisation could be caught up on rapidly "in a day", with right early puppy litter mate play. But that seems not to be the reality of the situation, from many of the pups & dogs seen out and about. Including those with rescues who've consulted behaviourists (but perhaps not right ones with resource of steady stooge dogs). But that clip, does not imply (I think) that he thinks it's wise to isolate your young pup and leave it to young adolescence.



leashedForLife said:


> i think all pups should be thoroughly socialized, but it needs to be *a happy experience - * not just exposure. the pups need to feel
> relaxed, even pleased at the prospect of humans approaching, or other living-creatures [cats, chickens, any species]
> that they're expected to live with tolerantly.
> 
> ...


Perhaps that's a key part of problems ppl have, very often they're just rushing things so much. They hit Wollaton Park for example and then take pup on first walk, on a 2 1/2 mile trip round the lake, not realising how far it is.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Perhaps that's a key part of problems ppl have, very often they're just rushing things so much.
> They hit Wollaton Park for example and then take pup on first walk, on a 2 1/2 mile trip round the lake,
> not realising how far it is.


don't know Wollaton Park, but i think i've got the gist.  too many ppl, too much activity, 
visual & aural overload... Overwhelmed puppy, plus pooped from the long hike.

many, happy, short = *watchwords* - for training lessons, habituation to new places / sights / sounds, 
socialization to any species; any new experiences should be brief & happy, & get repeated. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Wollaton Park in Wikipedia with aerial photo, you can see it "contains" a golf course; the scale of the place deceives ppl.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> ... you can see it "contains" a golf course; the scale of the place deceives ppl.


holy Hannah! :w00t: i should say, the place is massive - look at the teeny-weeny houses & roads, 
to the left - my WORD. Looks very nice, altho golf-courses to me are a waste - all those fussy lawns 
with herbicide, etc.  Give me a nice meadow, with native grasses, any day - knee-high grass, a few native 
flowers or herbs scattered thru it, no poisons; mow or scythe it once or twice a season to prevent woody growth... 
lovely. :001_tt1:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, and on an atrocious weather day it's more like "Border Collie Park" :lol:
What irks me is one BC rescue would not place a dog with me (not in country), when it'd actually have access to such land and live in a quieter spot than most country houses which have traffic passing by.

To go back to thread point, the puppy owners are excited and treat the newly allowed out pup with an excursion; but they get carried away and wind up walking miles, when the pup really wanted some fun, playing in a field with other pups and meet other dogs.


----------

